# POWERHEAD FOR SALE



## Clay-Doh

I know..thats so politically incorrect.

BECO brand .223 caliber powerhead. Can be mounted on your spear tip (has a thumb screw on the side) and fired from your speargun, or cna be screwed on to a threaded spear shaft. Can also be mounted on a kill spike if you have one.

*$120*

Have not tested it on the cats yet. But it works.



























And the Riffe is for sale too!


----------



## Clay-Doh

:bump

When you got a shark knawin on your stringer youll rememebr this! haa haa...still for sale


----------



## Offshore Angler

Still for sale ?


----------



## Clay-Doh

:bump

Also have a brand new in the package BECO 44 magnum powerhead. It comes with an additional interchangable barrel for 38 special and 357 magnum. I'll post pics later. Heres there pics



















By the way..if your really crazy and wanna blow a bowling ball sized hole in a shark, the 44 mag powerhead also shoots the 444 Marlin cartridge, which is twice as long a cartridge as the 44 mag, almost as long as a 30-o6!...can you say big boom??










$240 is what this package is sold for. I will sell for *$180*, the cost of just the 44 mag powerhead without the $60 357 barrel. Never been used or in the water, in the package with paperwork.


----------



## Clay-Doh

:bump


----------



## hardcore24-7

what size is the riffe and how much for it and the powerhead


----------



## Pierce07

> *hardcore24-7 (3/2/2010)*what size is the riffe and how much for it and the powerhead




Riffe's sold and he wants 120 for the powerhead


----------



## CapnRob

Do you still have any of these? Will buy all of them if available.


----------

